# Nut Lugg - expanding hose - and more from Dodo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from the DODO boys -

Hi everyone... OK, time for new product launches and a few product additions/revisions. And some of them are very much DW related . Dan who hit upon a homebrew here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289038
has now seen his product get taken up by the IWL (independent wax label) and launched into the universe. It looks like it is going to be sold out and swiftly reordered, too.
Secondly, Detailing World DoubleWax is being relaunched as a charity ltd edition of 222 units... with 22 GBP going to Detailing World's charity or charities of choice. More on that later from John or Bill, as it deserves a thread of itself.

So onto new products first...

1)	FERROUS DUELLER 500ml IRON REMOVER SPRAY (RRP 10.95 GBP inc VAT). Colour change iron removers have proven very popular despite the smell, so it is only right we developed one. Ours is based on a low odour active ingredient, but note that it still doesn't smell that good - it merely makes it smell LESS awful  We have also boosted cleaning power using surfactants, ensuring a more effective clean on wheels. We know how popular these products are so we have kept the price as low as possible, despite the product coming with an expensive chemi-resistant Viton adjustable sprayhead.









2)	FERROUS DUELLER 1 litre IRON REMOVER READY-MIX REFILL (RRP 16.95 GBP inc VAT). Refills make these products much more affordable and economical, so we have created a 1 litre refill. This is not a concentrate, but ready-mixed. It means that some handmade Dodo Juice goodness is available at a competitive price.









3)	OBI-DAN'S CHOCWORK ORANGE 100ml (RRP 33.95 GBP inc VAT) - an INDEPENDENT WAX LABEL RELEASE. To go alongside Bouncer's waxes in the Independent Wax Label stable comes a wax by an individual we shall now simply call 'Obi-Dan Karnubi'. You may know him as Dan 3.2! Obi-Dan created this aromatic handmade delicacy, Chocwork Orange. It performs as well as a few spray sealants, so does nicely performance wise. But it spreads easily and has one of the best smells for a wax… we can't stop sniffing it! The cure time is a fraction longer than some more widely-distributed waxes, but it's a small price to pay for such a characterful and fragrant home brew creation. It almost counteracts the smell of iron remover…









4)	MOTLEY BLUE METAL POLISH 100ml (RRP 10.95 GBP inc VAT). This is a single stage metal polish for the Dodo Juice range, to sit alongside the three different grade Supernatural metal polishes. As you would expect, Motley Blue has metal polishing performance turned up to 11 and is a fetching blue colour. Good for exhaust pipes, exterior metal trim and engine bay bits and pieces.
_[pic coming soon due to a courier feck up involving the label yesterday!]_

5)	SUPERNATURAL LIGHT POLISHING PAD 80mm, SUPERNATURAL HEAVY POLISHING PAD 80mm, SUPERNATURAL HEAVY POLISHING PAD 150mm (RRP 6.95 GBP for 80mm, 9.95 GBP for 150mm). Three new fin pads - which have sold extremely well since launch - to add to the range. The idea being that Supernatural now has its own self-contained machine pad range, from ultra-soft through light and heavy polishing to cutting and heavy cutting… Note that the cut of these is similar to the Dodo Juice blue and green fins, so we would suggest customers take either these or the Dodo Juice blue and green fins (but no need to get all of them).

























6)	SUPERNATURAL CORDUROY CUTTING PAD 148mm (RRP 9.95 GBP inc VAT)… FOR HEAVY CUTTING AND ORANGE PEEL REMOVAL. We found that some customers needed more cut than our Microfibre or Merino wool pads could give them, so we experimented with denim and corduroy to see if there was a suitably aggressive contender. After testing both materials extensively, we opted for the corduroy pad because it cleaned up far more nicely after use, with less glazing. It can be used with an orbital/DA or rotary, but note that it is a very heavy cut pad and probably not a good one for machining beginners.









7)	NUTT PLUG WHEEL NUT CLEANER (RRP 7.95 GBP inc VAT). Yes, we have a Nutt Plug in our range. :thumb::devil::lol: A handy tool for cleaning the lug holes, nuts, bolts and studs of alloy wheels. Just when you thought you had seen every detailing accessory man could invent comes this little device! Sold with a spare foam head, as this will wear with use (replacement heads will be made available at a later date).









8)	EXPANDING 'POCKET' HOSE 50ft (RRP 29.95 GBP inc VAT). OK, it looks a little like a refugee from a JML advert, but the expanding hose is a clever device and very handy indeed. Pj found it about a year ago in the States and was taken by the colour. We then tried it and loved how compact it was for the 50 foot length. An ideal device for detailers living in a small flat with a shared water supply, or pro detailers wanting a long reel for their van to top up the tank 'on a job'. It may even prevent walking a bucket from a stand pipe at a show… so quite a few uses and as long as you don't use it for high pressure applications or expect it to be as robust as a multi-ply or armoured garden hose, it really is great.









REVISED PRODUCTS

1)	SUPERNATURAL IROKO WOOD EDITION (NOW RRP 129.95 GBP inc VAT). This has been out of stock for almost two years and we had countless restocking enquiries in that time. The issue was that our woodturner retired and he made these to our design by hand. So filling his boots hasn't been easy - or cheap. We have also taken the opportunity of giving this wax a real 'flagship' treatment, with a new box, instruction manual and completely shrivel-proof instruction plaque under the lid. It is now a real work of art and takes on over- or under-packaged rivals in the super premium wax category with all the inherent BS and silly pricing. And yes, it is still refillable for the plastic 200ml pot price…

















































2)	DETAILING WORLD DOUBLEWAX 222 RUNOUT EDITION (79.95 GBP inc VAT). We are finishing the 200ml sized DoubleWax run with a limited edition of 222 pieces and a revised HYBRID hard wax recipe. At launch, people used to layer hard and soft carnauba waxes, but today, it's about layering a wax over a sealant. So this has a special minty Supernatural Hybrid 200ml award-winning wax/sealant as the base wax, and then the classic Detailing World Soft carnauba wax can go on top. When it's gone, we won't make any more but the small 30ml mini-jars will continue (with a new hard wax recipe flowing in when the old stock has been used up). And best of all, we will be donating 22 GBP from each ltd edition wax sold to CHARITY. You can get 400ml of wax and give to a good cause at the same time. 

























3)	TARMALADE 30ml (5.95 GBP). This is now being added to the range, due to - ahem - popular demand. By popular demand we mean Vinnie wanting it and spamming a hundred forums until he gets a long enough list for us to act  So 30ml Tarmalade? Well, it joins 200ml Tarmalade in the range, so people can try it or keep a little jar in the glovebox etc. Comes in a small ziplock bag due to 'sweating' risk in high temps.









4)	LOW ON EAU 1 litre PRO PACK (19.95 GBP). In every review we have personally seen online since launch, Low on Eau - our rinseless wash - has outperformed the 'leading product' in its class, but been criticised for its relatively high price. We have therefore decided to make this product in greater quantities and larger pack sizes to bring the cost down as far as possible. It still won't be cheaper than the competition because it is really, really good and made with expensive ingredients. But it is now much more cost effective and we have adjusted the 500ml bottle price accordingly. Yes, a price went down folks... 500ml LoE is now 14.95 GBP.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. Why do I suddenly want a Nutt PLug wheel nut cleaner? I've been using Meguiars swabs. Does the wheel nut cleaner get sufficiently down the side of the wheel nut? 
Also do you have a shortcut to these on your site. I can't find them.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The wheel nut cleaner is a sponge on a fixed plastic 'spanner' so it fits most lug holes but some may be tighter or looser (or even totally unsuitable). It goes a few cm down but should perhaps be seen as an addition to a wheel cleaning regime in addition to the usual brushes, microfibres etc.
No shortcuts yet as these are freshly launched and website needs quite a bit of historical updating. They should be available at resellers very soon with a fuller description (maybe google search the product in a day or two).


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, appreciated.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That Nut Lugg thingie looks tempting.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Want a nut plug!!!! for the name if nothing else.

MASSIVE CONGRATS to Dan on his wax release too!!!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow that hose looks good. I've seen something similar advertised on tv, but guessed it maybe rubbish, but I'd your selling it... How durable Is It? Would it with stand daily use? Thanks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not a heavyweight hose, it's a lightweight hose for occasional rather than daily use. If you use it weekly or fortnightly as a normal car owner and are careful with it, then I don't see an issue - but you can't run over it or drop paving slabs on it etc.

It is a clever product (which is why the shopping channels went crazy for it) but it does have its limitations. There are a couple of specific detailing uses for it, which is why we stock it.


----------

